# Bristol drinks



## xenon (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello.
Right anyone fancy meeting for drinks soon. Thinking a comfortable fairly central pub. Doesn't have to get messy. Just chilled afternoon pintage perhaps. Met a couple of you before, be nice to see some others. including you Gentle Green.

What say?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2007)

I can hardly fail to turn up when mentioned in dispatches


----------



## xenon (Nov 25, 2007)

Christmas looms. Which either way you feel about it, is reason enough for imbibing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep maybe...... I say maybe only cos I am so full on till xmas with studying and domesticity...but a Sat or Sun afternoon would be nice


----------



## xenon (Nov 25, 2007)

Can anyone do an afternoon next weekend or is that too early? 8th definitely out for me. 9th might be OK. Or any other suggestions, venues etc. Just thinking somewhere central so's easier to find.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2007)

Def can not do next weekend, the 9th would be cool.


----------



## xenon (Nov 25, 2007)

9th probably alright. It may be a hair of dog situation for me as out on the 8th. Usual MO for my Sundays.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2007)

I am singing in Easton community choir on the 8th at Easton community centre open day , so bound to end up in a knees up over the plough/chelsea


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm seriously impressed


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 25, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I'm seriously impressed




Well when I get more info about the open day I will post a thread...everyone is welcome.....

You mean about the choir not the meet up right? 

Although so far looks like it is just me and xenon


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Well when I get more info about the open day I will post a thread...everyone is welcome.....
> 
> You mean about the choir not the meet up right?
> 
> Although so far looks like it is just me and xenon


Yes the choir.

.. but it's fairly early days re. the Bristol meet.


----------



## xenon (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 3, 2007)

er.  I might be, but I always say that then don't turn up.


----------



## astral (Dec 3, 2007)

I could be tempted, if you promise not to bite.  I've never met any urbanites before and I feel quite left out.


----------



## xenon (Dec 3, 2007)

Gwan it's fun. Met a few in Cardif couple of months back. After you're over the initial equating board names with real actual humans, it's just like being out with a bumch of pretty sound peple. You all have at least 1 thing in common.

I'm not definitely sure what's happening on the 9th from my POV. Out for friend's birthday drinks on the 8th and might have to put peple up. Erm... Still I'll go with the majority if there is one. Otherwise what about the weekend after?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 3, 2007)

I definately can not do the 9th as I got exams and stuff on the Monday.

Hmmm wondering if new year would be better? Well it would for me.....but I will try to go with the flow


----------



## xenon (Dec 7, 2007)

What's your exam?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 7, 2007)

xenon said:
			
		

> What's your exam?




Well its a test rather then an exam,continual assessment- human biology- nutrition and digestion AS level.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 11, 2007)

Just saw your post about a few sherberts. Am I too late to come and join in?


----------



## xenon (Dec 11, 2007)

Late, no 
Early in fact. No date set yet. Most likely weekend in the new year. Anyone have a preference? No Calendar to hand.


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 11, 2007)

xenon said:
			
		

> Late, no
> Early in fact. No date set yet. Most likely weekend in the new year. Anyone have a preference? No Calendar to hand.



How about the first weekend after the New Year (Fri 4th, Sat 5th)?


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 11, 2007)

If you did the weekend after Christmas, I may even turn up


----------



## nellyphant (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm easy which weekend to be honest. If all can't attend, maybe we could have two dates one pre-Crimbo and one after. Wadda you all think?


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 11, 2007)

Any time after 19th is cool with me, I'm around Brizzle all christmas


----------



## xenon (Dec 12, 2007)

Before Christmas and immediately after, can't do. I'm being awkward now aren't I. I'd be up for 4th / 5th etc.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 12, 2007)

4/5th is cool with me


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 5, 2008)

Well this went well 

Oi Xenon you started this! Come and finish it!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2008)

All shipshape and Bristol fashion - stranded on the mud


----------



## xenon (Jan 8, 2008)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Well this went well
> 
> Oi Xenon you started this! Come and finish it!!




Oh shit.


Completely forgot about last weekend... Post NY fog.

Erm. So...

Any other times?


----------

